# Basement Development



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a few questions here and there throughout this project, so thought I would finally throw some pics up.

Just finished sanding the last coat of mud and the paint and flooring have been ordered (delivery today and on Tuesday). Have done everything up to this point by myself. Putting the wife in charge of painting because apparently she likes it, and I'm horrible at it!

Have yet to tackle the bathroom, but I need my $$ to replenish itself for a while first!

Permits have been pulled and electrical and framing has passed up to this point.

(Having problems uploading some pics, and a lot of these have been taken from my phone, so sorry for the bad pics) More to come as paint and flooring installed!










Build a wall and then move stuff to build the next...not much fun!









Furnace/utility room:



























Half bath on left/utility on right


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

Living area (barn board feature wall to be put up on the far left)


















This only has one coat of mud on it at this stage:


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

I have my wedding coming up in a week and family has invited themselves to stay at our place during it...leaving me no option to get the basement presentable so there's a place for them to sleep...Painting is finished (minus a few touch ups here and there). Subfloor is in and laminate is starting to go down tonight or tomorrow. One week left until company arrives. Many late nights in my future I predict...

Will take proper photo's instead of grainy cell phone ones when she's all done!


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

Started putting the floors in last night. little trickier than I thought it would be, but think it should go faster now that I have it figured out a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking good. What is that stuff you put down on the floors under the laminate (the stuff with the tuck tape)?


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

drtbk4ever said:


> Looking good. What is that stuff you put down on the floors under the laminate (the stuff with the tuck tape)?


Thanks!
It's a product by superseal. Far cheaper, and slimmer that Delta FL.:thumbup:
http://www.superseal.ca/all_in_one_subfloor.html


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks MLayden

I'm glad I asked. I've seen that stuff at one of our local stores (can't remember which) and said to myself "I'll have to try to remember this stuff when the time comes to finish our basement". It definitely looks a lot easier to work with and cheaper than Dri-core. So I'll just save this thread so I know where to find the name.

Was it as easy to put down as it appears? Do you have any concerns with the product?

I just had another question. I plan on having an exercise area in our basement. Do you think this stuff would stand up to the extra abuse?


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

Where in Alberta are you located? Picked this up from Timbertown in Calgary.

Very simple to install. Put some weight on the ends overnight to prevent the ends from folding up, and they were all good the next day.

I have no concerns with it at all (granted I'm just an accountant!). It is pretty thin stuff, and it could be easy to punture the membrane before you have a hard flat surface over top of it. Once it's laid down, it seemed quite solid though. I personally wouldn't be too concerned about exercise equip on it, as I would think the flooring itself would distribute it enough to not effect its use.

Hope that helps! Once the floor is completely done, I'll give it another review for you.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm in Sherwood Park, just east of Edmonton. I'm thinking I saw this stuff at Totem.

I'm looking forward to your reports and good luck with your upcoming wedding.

No, just checked the site and I must have seen it at my local Windsor Plywood store.


----------



## MLayden (Feb 9, 2012)

Long overdue update...

House is going up for sale shortly. Basement is completed. Don't have a picture of the bathroom downstairs. Laundy room has been left incomplete but with drywall on the walls.

Learned a lot of things along the way, and things I wish I spent more time on...new house will have an unfinished basement so I can take the things I learned and hopefully apply them to the new one!


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks great. I like the barnwood wall feature a lot.


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice! Love the barn wood!


----------

